
PixelFed, the federated opensource instagram alternative: Registration is open - ashitlerferad
https://pixelfed.social/register
======
alexmorse
The title definitely attracts me and I tried to sign up, but it doesn't work.
Waiting for a confirmation email to continue in the app... no email.

~~~
donpdonp
[https://pxlfd.me/](https://pxlfd.me/) is an open server and works fine for me
so far.

------
donpdonp
pixelfed development updates are available at
[https://pleroma.site/users/pixeldev](https://pleroma.site/users/pixeldev)

